# Which type would be the most sensitive and emotional males?



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

^^Sounds immature and inconsiderate of other people. :dry: Don't worry...we're not all like that.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

madhatter said:


> ^^Sounds immature and inconsiderate of other people. :dry: Don't worry...we're not all like that.


Oh I know....I just wanted to point out that being an emotional basketcase does not equal Feeler :wink:


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Not =, but perhaps ≈. :wink:


----------



## AliceKettle (Feb 2, 2014)

ThoughtProcess said:


> I'm going with either INFP or ISFP since they're both Fi dom.


I'm a girl, though I'm an ISFP, and I don't think that's always true. I think that extreme sensitivity has more to do with the a person's mental and emotional health, and personal experiences. Feeler types of either gender, who suffer from Borderline Personality Disorder, Narcissistic Personality Disorder, or are just natural sociopaths who cry more often than normal, yet purposely still don't try to change for the better of others will often use tears as a type of manipulation to get others to stick with them, and they revel in that.
Feeler types who suffer from depression, bipolar disorder(manic depression), etc., are more likely to often truly break down crying and sobbing, being prone to oversensitivity than a feeler who is emotionally and mentally healthy. However, their tears don't necessarily always have to be crocodile tears, but a sincere expression of deep hurt, or an uncontrollable manic episode. 
I'm totally mentally and emotionally healthy, personally. I'd say that I really only break down in a state of REAL crying, as in the type of crying where I become an emotional mess and start sobbing and wailing with tears streaming down my cheeks uncontrollably in great grief from loss of someone or something close to my heart, frustration and disappointment from rejection or failure after working so hard for someone or something that I really wanted, or getting destructively criticized and disrespected by others consistently, about a few times a year. It's more or less, depending on how the overall year is going for me personally. I will say that crying turned into sobbing for me more frequently when I was in MS and HS from all of the hurtful gossip, betrayal, indirect, and verbal bullying that many of my so-called friends (frenemies) often dragged me in the middle of. Thank God that I graduated HS last June, and don't have to deal with their drama anymore! Occasionally, when I'm feeling really tired, and see or hear something emotionally moving tears will come to my eyes, and sometimes they'll even stream down my cheeks. However,that sort of crying doesn't ever turn in to sobbing for me.
Generally speaking, I'm pretty resilient and flexible when it comes to crying. I don't break down easily or very often, but when I do, my tears don't flow for more than a day or two, and I bounce back pretty quickly, like a rubber band. However, I have not experienced personal loss of the people closest to me in life. I have lost a beloved pet before, and for them I really cried and sobbed for about a day or two. I don't know how quickly I would bounce back from the grief over the loss of a PERSON that I really love.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

... Tee hee. :kitteh:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

INFPs are generally the most sensitive type, but an ISFP with an unhealthy Se would arguably be more sensitive.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia (Jun 6, 2015)

infp male, ever witnessed one irl?


----------



## KevinHeaven (Apr 6, 2015)

Tetsuo Shima said:


> INFPs are generally the most sensitive type, but an ISFP with an unhealthy Se would arguably be more sensitive.


me for example :,(


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

anony231 said:


> infp male, ever witnessed one irl?


I identify as male, but I'm not exactly out of the closet about it IRL.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

SiFe(ISFJ)
NiFe(INFJ)

They both, with an INFJ perhaps taking a lead, have a perfect storm for sensitivity. Introverted perception, extroverted feeling function, overall introverted....PERFECT!


----------



## ESFPlover (Mar 1, 2015)

I feel that he for sure a F and a S


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

My experience is I_FJ males the I_FP males do tend to be a bit snarky from time to time but they still are pretty sensitive, many of them. Even some extroverted ones too.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Probably ExFP males. All humans are sensitive, but the ExFP males generally tend to be more emotional IME if by emotional you mean sometimes might take things too personally and break out into hysterics.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

:e::t:


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

INFJs are either extremely emotional or extremely resilient to emotion IME. It sort of depends on if they are happy.


----------



## lkjhgfdsa (Jul 5, 2015)

infp, wait they male? infp males? moar lik female, too pussy to even be, can't talk cuz of cowardice, sounds like girls too, must be girl
so hence most sensitive isfx


----------



## lkjhgfdsa (Jul 5, 2015)

infp, wait they male? infp males? moar lik female, too pussy to even be, can't talk cuz of cowardice, sounds like girls too, must be girl
also friend zone those girly male infj they plain humiliating, better yet keep out
so hence most sensitive xsfj, xnfj, isfp, enfp


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

INFPs seems like a blanket answer just to give an answer.


----------



## RangerJoe (Nov 26, 2014)

lkjhgfdsa said:


> infp, wait they male? infp males? moar lik female, too pussy to even be, can't talk cuz of cowardice, sounds like girls too, must be girl
> also friend zone those girly male infj they plain humiliating, better yet keep out
> so hence most sensitive xsfj, xnfj, isfp, enfp


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Esfj I'm guessing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Genuine Hyperbole (Jul 16, 2015)

To me he sounded a it ESFP. Spending money, being frivolous with resources for momentary pleasure (Se dom), not necessarily coping well with things going wrong with his day (Fi secondary), being sensitive and emotional, but confident/witty/charming. I'm going mostly off of the vibe I got from your description.. But honestly with unhealthy types it's more difficult to get an accurate reading. And if he has this much trouble coping it's likely he's either emotionally immature under a lot of stress or otherwise just not totally together with his emotions.

As others have said, thinking types can be very emotional but I tend to find that it's the healthy thinkers that are emotionally sensitive. In unhealthy thinkers it's more comfortable to become cold and detached. Although some feelers find detachment easier as well. Agh. Man is a giddy thing. ;p


----------



## INTPaul (Dec 21, 2017)

Any Fi-dominant male.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> Which type would be the most sensitive and emotional males?


Any of the feeler types.


----------

